# Another Bootloop Thread...Possible Bluetooth Issue?



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

First off let me apologise if this has already been discussed however searching the forums brings plenty of bootloop threads but none are specific to the issue I have got myself into.

So a few days ago my touchpad went into a loop where it cycles between the CM9 bootscreen and gets to the lockscreen but then instantly loops back to CM bootscreen. This cycle continues (bootscreen/lockscreen/bootscreen etc) three or four times before the TP freezes momentarily then restarts to the moboot screen.

What I can figure is that it is a bluetooth issue since it was when I switched on blutooth that the touchpad 'instantly'started this behaviour. I am currently running cm9 experimental build from a month or so ago and this was the very first time I had switched on Bluetooth.
I am convinced the issue is BT related because when the TP lockscreen appears briefly (before loop) it is a split second where I can see the little BT icon appear but as soon as this icon appears the TP instantly starts to loop cycle all over again.
CM9 was working perfect before I switched on the bluetooth.

In the last few days I have flashed a few other CM9 build with new gapps. I have wiped cache/dalvic and restored a backup. However each time results in the bluetooth icon (attempting to switch on) appearing in the lockscreen and then the cycle begins.
the BT Icon shows as grey in colour and appears directly after "preparing sd card" but gives no time to swipe to lockscreen open.

Before going the whole uninstall/re-install route I wondered if any of you guys knew of a way to disable the bluetooth in any way? I noticed there is a terminal window available from within TWRP and considered maybe there might be a terminal command that may disable BT. Although I am not so comfortable using command prompts since I'm no tekki :~( I wondered also if something could be done from within Webos? Failing this then I guess its a full uninstall..

Thanks for reading and would appreciate any feedback from you guys
cheers


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

con500 said:


> First off let me apologise if this has already been discussed however searching the forums brings plenty of bootloop threads but none are specific to the issue I have got myself into.
> 
> So a few days ago my touchpad went into a loop where it cycles between the CM9 bootscreen and gets to the lockscreen but then instantly loops back to CM bootscreen. This cycle continues (bootscreen/lockscreen/bootscreen etc) three or four times before the TP freezes momentarily then restarts to the moboot screen.
> 
> ...


Since you have a backup, from CWM, do a factory/data reset. Then restore your backup. If this does not get you going, you are going to have to uninstall, reinstall and then restore your backup again. I'm pretty positive that Bluetooth setting is not stored in the backup, so after reinstalling and then restoring the backup, you should be good to go, If I am wrong about this, the next thing I would try after uninstall/reinstall, just do an advanced restore of data only from CWM.


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you NT. Can I ask if the factory data/reset is done from within TWRP and also would this wipe my TP of all media content? I have around 5gb of music files on there that I was hoping to preserve. If those files are wiped would the backup re-install them?
thanx


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

con500 said:


> Thank you NT. Can I ask if the factory data/reset is done from within TWRP and also would this wipe my TP of all media content? I have around 5gb of music files on there that I was hoping to preserve. If those files are wiped would the backup re-install them?
> thanx


Boot into WebOS backup your music to PC, then proceed with the ACMEUninstall full wipe and install. Frankly I don't trust TWRP I would wipe everything from WebOS and use the WebOS doctor to make sure you have the latest version 3.0.5. This also will flash the A6 frimware then reinstall CM9. Have you been using CWM5 by any chance? That might be the source of your problems.

Go here and read all the (Important) bits. Read about CWM5 issues and A6 firmware flashing.
[ROM GUIDE] [04/18] How to install Jcsullins CM10 Preview Builds


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

con500 said:


> Thank you NT. Can I ask if the factory data/reset is done from within TWRP and also would this wipe my TP of all media content? I have around 5gb of music files on there that I was hoping to preserve. If those files are wiped would the backup re-install them?
> thanx


Just to reinforce what Roland said about your music files, I have no sympathy for anyone who has that much music stored on a single device and does not keep it backed up elsewhere for safety. To answer your question, a factory/data reset does not touch anything on the SD card and it can be done with TWRP. Just be aware, depending on what version of TWRP you are using, there could be issues. Make sure you are not using any version past 4.2.1.0. Also, older versions of TWRP can cause /system corruption when flashing nightlies. So, it would be wise if you used the latest CWM6 to take care of housekeeping on your TouchPad. If you want to use TWRP and everything works, then you are home free. Otherwise, you should start out with uninstalling Android and then installing CM9, CWM6, Moboot 0.3.5 and gapps using ACMEInstaller3. Then you can play around with restoring part or all of your backup.


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks guys for the above. RD79 I ran webos dr around 5 months ago so think I am up to date running 3.0.5. I also flashed the A6 around 3 weeks ago using the procedure found on these threads which improved my standby battery life massively  
I had heard of issues with TWRP in the past but TBH it has run pretty much faultless for me in the past however I do remember checking the version I was running and it apparently was one of the "unaffected" versions. Would probably go back to using CWM now though if I need perform a full reinstall

NT I agree with no sympathy for those who don't Backup and I am usually pretty much consistent with my TP backup routine that I carry out every 2-3 weeks regardless if new music/video has been added. However my trusty laptop died on me last month and yep you guessed it I "Did Not" backup my HD:-(. (Less Consistent)
I am pretty sure though that the HD is salvagible and hopefully the contents too.

Thanx guys for your advice. Your words of wisdom on rootz are always appreciated. I am going away for a couple of days and think I will proceed with a full uninstall/reinstall when I get home. I will take some time while away to read up on the procedure and hopefully all goes smoothly...Its been a while :-O Starting from scratch, so to speak.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

con500 said:


> Thanks guys for the above. RD79 I ran webos dr around 5 months ago so think I am up to date running 3.0.5. I also flashed the A6 around 3 weeks ago using the procedure found on these threads which improved my standby battery life massively
> I had heard of issues with TWRP in the past but TBH it has run pretty much faultless for me in the past however I do remember checking the version I was running and it apparently was one of the "unaffected" versions. Would probably go back to using CWM now though if I need perform a full reinstall
> 
> NT I agree with no sympathy for those who don't Backup and I am usually pretty much consistent with my TP backup routine that I carry out every 2-3 weeks regardless if new music/video has been added. However my trusty laptop died on me last month and yep you guessed it I "Did Not" backup my HD:-(. (Less Consistent)
> ...


Just understand, making a Nandroid backup of one's TouchPad does not back up anything on the SD card. It only backups up what is necessary for one to restore the complete install of Android. So if you do not have any music, pictures, movies saved elsewhere, then you will loose it all if your SD card goes South.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

con500 said:


> --Snip-- Just be aware, depending on what version of TWRP you are using, there could be issues. Make sure you are not using any version past 4.2.1.0. Also, older versions of TWRP can cause /system corruption when flashing nightlies. --Snip--


So I can't use the newest version and I can't use the older versions? Its still like this? So basically I can't make a video about it because I would have to manually install an older version with a file explorer, drat.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> So I can't use the newest version and I can't use the older versions? Its still like this? So basically I can't make a video about it because I would have to manually install an older version with a file explorer, drat.


First off, let me correct my typo. the last good version one should use is 2.4.1.0, not 4.2.1.0. One can find all the available .img files here:

http://techerrata.com/browse/twrp2/tenderloin

I just checked the last know thread for TWRP on the TouchPad and it has not been updated since version 2.3.2.3 which is what I am using. One guy did post this afternoon that TeamWin has just released a new Alpha version and they are calling it TWRP Manager. Here is the link for that:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331735

They admit it has lots of bugs, they are looking for testers, you're just the guy!!!!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> First off, let me correct my typo. the last good version one should use is 2.4.1.0, not 4.2.1.0. One can find all the available .img files here:
> 
> http://techerrata.co...wrp2/tenderloin
> 
> ...


Oh Boy Did somebody say testing!? That's the magic word







I do like a little testing, just started reading up on your links. So the version you're currently using is the latest version that works properly on our Touchpad. So then I could download it via GooManager and still manage to do a video about it, is that correct? I see a version  2.5.0.0 but thats not for the Touchpad then. I'm testing O.a.t's new CM10.1 build now but I might install TWRP tomorrow when I flash back to CM9. Got several hours of fun gaming tests to Run, two devices at a time


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Oh Boy Did somebody say testing!? That's the magic word I do like a little testing, just started reading up on your links. So the version you're currently using is the latest version that works properly on our Touchpad. So then I could download it via GooManager and still manage to do a video about it, is that correct? I see a version 2.5.0.0 but thats not for the Touchpad then. I'm testing O.a.t's new CM10.1 build now but I might install TWRP tomorrow when I flash back to CM9. Got several hours of fun gaming tests to Run, two devices at a time


Nope, the latest version that works on the TouchPad is 2.4.1.0 and has to be downloaded as a .img file from the link above. One has to rename the file to uImage.TWRP and copy it into the /boot folder. If you use GooManager to install TWRP, you are going to get 2.5.0.0 which will cause problems.

I'm surprised that O.a.t has put out a TouchPad Rom. I was under the impression he was done with it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Nope, the latest version that works on the TouchPad is 2.4.1.0 and has to be downloaded as a .img file from the link above. One has to rename the file to uImage.TWRP and copy it into the /boot folder. If you use GooManager to install TWRP, you are going to get 2.5.0.0 which will cause problems.
> 
> I'm surprised that O.a.t has put out a TouchPad Rom. I was under the impression he was done with it.


I thought perhaps TWRP was more reliable now and I could just get the latest version with goo. It was supposed to be fully automated with TWRP but I will hold off until it gets sorted out.

well O.a.t's build is currently a kang of the nightly so its pretty much identical, I just finished testing it. I'm downloading a newer nightly now, I think the battery drain problem might be back and i need to retest. [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Evervolv [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SCHIZOID 2.00, and the Nightly, are the Rom builds that show the most progress and development. [/background]

[ROM][CM10.1]OaT_LnT[June 21, 2013] By O.a.T.
Notes: medium battery drain -30 to -60, H/W video works, [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]No audio plays with the screen off, [/background]Pie Controls,[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] No[/background] Camera, No Bluetooth.

Edit: I just tested the nightly build and that has finally caught up to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Evervolv and [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SCHIZOID 2.00[/background]

[NIGHTLY][ROM][JB][4.2.2] CyanogenMod 10.1 nightlies By milaq
Notes: Low battery drain -4 to -30, H/W video works, Nightly Builds, audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, Pie Controls, No Bluetooth.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I thought perhaps TWRP was more reliable now and I could just get the latest version with goo. It was supposed to be fully automated with TWRP but I will hold off until it gets sorted out.
> 
> well O.a.t's build is currently a kang of the nightly so its pretty much identical, I just finished testing it. I'm downloading a newer nightly now, I think the battery drain problem might be back and i need to retest. [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Evervolv [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SCHIZOID 2.00, and the Nightly, are the Rom builds that show the most progress and development. [/background]
> 
> ...


Looks like we are back to where battery drain was before J.C. Sullins merged his low battery drain code for CM10. And now that Google is wrapping up development on JB 4.2.2 in preparation for JB 4.3, who knows what the final outcome of 4.2.2 on the TouchPad will be. And the latest rumors on the release of Key Lime Pie is this Fall.

Update, CyanogenMod has announced that CM10.1 is going to stable release, CM10.1.0


----------

